# Tempt Your Fate party game



## Ryadread

Awe, I'm definitely honored that you took such a great liking to mine & the hubby's "Tempt Your Fate" game. We get so many fabulous ideas from this forum, it makes me all warm and fuzzy inside to know we have helped someone else with their party! 

We created the Tempt Your Fate game for our very first ever Adult Halloween party 5 years ago and it has been played at every one of our Halloween parties since. (We used a terrible alcoholic drink called "Gangrene" as the "ill-fated" consequence. It was aweful...but effective!) A fish bowl, some slips of paper with good/bad fate on each, some prizes, and a huge over dramatic display = Great Adult Fun! lol

I love your idea of the balloons! We were debating on doing a Psychotic Circus theme this year and had wondered if balloons with the fate slips inside would be a good fit for the theme. We try to incorporate the game into our theme some way every year. We also got an idea from another poster on this sight to have a tent far away from the main party with Tarot Cards hanging on the inside. How cool would it be to have your guests pop a ballon to receive a Tarot Card and have them wonder out to the tent to find their duplicate Tarot Card hanging in the tent? We could put "Fate" on the back of the duplicate hanging Tarot Cards for the guests to discover and make up our own "readings" for them while we are at it!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I can't take credit for the balloons either - someone else did that as well. 

I just created a graphic-y instruction sheet and the slips.

I just love the fact that the game isn't forced group participation. The party can go on around it, and no one has to do it if they don't want to!


----------



## INDY

We did something similiar to this game years and years ago........what we did is if anyone showed up wihtout a costume then they had to pop the balloon and do what was stated inside on a peice of paper. We only had two that showed up without a costume. One was one of my sisters and she had to walk around all night with her shoes laces tied together. This was a very small, family only, non drinking party....so she did not get hurt. And the other person was my nephew and he had to wear a bra all night LOL.
Your idea is much much better and Im thinking of doing this for our much bigger Halloween party this year. 
Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## B Scary

LOVE IT!!


Could you share fate is cruel and fate is good ideas?


----------



## Jacks Attic

B Scary said:


> LOVE IT!!
> 
> 
> Could you share fate is cruel and fate is good ideas?


Yeah, I'd love to hear some of your ideas.


----------



## Ryadread

Jacks Attic said:


> Yeah, I'd love to hear some of your ideas.


As far as "bad" fates, we always use a really bad tasting alcholic drink of some sort. (Gangrene being the most memorable by guests!) Here is a link to the original thread about this game. It may give you more ideas!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/64040-adult-halloween-party-games-2.html#post383951

Hope this helps and Happy Haunting! 

~Rya


----------



## MHooch

Love it!! And _*LOVE*_ the graphics, I might just shamelessly steal them....


----------



## OMGDan

I did this last year after reading last year's thread about it. Great idea and it worked well.

I opted for a simple but effected 'Trick' or 'Treat' scrolls inside the orange and black balloons. Participation was optional but most chose to do it as it looked like good fun.

Treat's were things from Halloween themed lotto scratch cards (which went down a treat when someone won on one), cheap horror DVD's and CD's soundtracks from wal-mart. Small halloween token items, like squishy skulls, bottles of halloween themed beer i found on sale called 'Witches Ale' and i can't remember the rest.

Trick's were simple. I had a row of halloween goblet glasses (wal-mart) filled with a ghoulish alcohol cocktail. Last year i went for a totally experimental mix of vodka & strawberry milkshake with whipped cream on top. Looked like a blood-shake.

My parties are young-adults to adults only and everyones responsible drinkers, and close enough friends to know that misbehaving is rude and not acceptable.

The only person i had a problem with was my own sister haha. Who i stopped from playing after i could tell had had enough to drink, and was crying because she got a 'trick' scroll haha.


----------



## bekkiloufright

What an awesome idea!

I'm doing a 'Gates of Hell' theme this year, don't think balloons would be too fitting, what d'ya all reckon to 'Coals of Hell'? Scrunched up plastic bags with treats/bad things inside, wrapped in newspaper and painted?


----------



## ninaricci68

that's a great idea. i will try it in our halloween party. thanks


----------



## HallowSkeen

I'm doing this too! 

I am having a fortune tellers booth. I made these felt fortune cookies from Martha Stewarts website Felt Fortune Cookies from "The Martha Stewart Show" and more creative crafts projects, templates, tips, clip-art, patterns, and ideas on marthastewart.com I made them in orange and black felt. Inside each one is a fortune. The fortunes are either prize winners or non prize winners. If they choose a fortune cookie with a winning fortune they get to choose a prize, if they get a non-winner they get a consolation prize. I think the consolation prizes will be candy bars. 

The fortune cookies were very easy to make and look great. I think I have 25 winning fortunes and 25 consolation prize fortunes. I also made up tickets to the fortune tellers booth that each guest will get as they arrive at the party. My party is for all ages and this is to keep the kids from going and choosing a fortune over and over!


----------



## Greenwillow

*Tempt Your Fate party game sounds awsome. I've been looking for more adult type games and I think this will go over very well, thanks for the ideas!*


----------



## Handy_Haunter

*Ideas*

This is a really fun idea, maybe we should do it at our party this year... hmm.... 


Ok, ideas:

Good Stuff:

- I'm thinking that the good stuff might be prizes from a goody table. People who get this good fortune can pick anything they want off of the table. Thus there is incentive to hurry along and take more fates so you can get that goody that you really want!



Bad Stuff:

- Pick a victim and reenact an attack scene with them (could be zombie, vampire, monster, serial killer, etc)

- For the rest of the evening the unlucky soul must only refer to themselves in the third person. (Etc. John likes to take long walks on the beach. John is very pleased to meet you.)

- The unlucky soul has to take a shot of a mystery drink. 


Just some thoughts to get the ball rolling. 

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## Rikki

I've bought balloons to do this at my party this year. I've picked up a few little things for good fates but I haven't started coming up with bad fates yet. I'm hoping to put this task off on some of my college aged guys...that should be good (note: I don't plan on participating so I don't really care what they have others do...mwahhahahaha! ).


----------



## lovelyislacey

Love this idea we will be using this at out party this year. Its a great game for all ages


----------



## halloween83

*Tempt your fate????*

I have started making my Tempt Your Fate lists. I am trying to come up with "Fate has been unkind and now you must....." followed by some action they must do. Any help with these tasks/dares/actions would be helpful! I am having quite a few people at my party and want to have at least 20 unkind fates.


----------



## HeatherEve1234

You could go the drinking game route and have them drink a mystery shot or a body shot - then nobody is really bummed if they do get the "unkind" fate

Someone's idea of eating slightly gross candies was good too - those gummy bodyparts CREEP ME OUT!


----------



## B Scary

HallowSkeen said:


> I'm doing this too!
> 
> I am having a fortune tellers booth. I made these felt fortune cookies from Martha Stewarts website Felt Fortune Cookies from "The Martha Stewart Show" and more creative crafts projects, templates, tips, clip-art, patterns, and ideas on marthastewart.com I made them in orange and black felt. Inside each one is a fortune. The fortunes are either prize winners or non prize winners. If they choose a fortune cookie with a winning fortune they get to choose a prize, if they get a non-winner they get a consolation prize. I think the consolation prizes will be candy bars.
> 
> The fortune cookies were very easy to make and look great. I think I have 25 winning fortunes and 25 consolation prize fortunes. I also made up tickets to the fortune tellers booth that each guest will get as they arrive at the party. My party is for all ages and this is to keep the kids from going and choosing a fortune over and over!



Fabulous idea with the fortune cookies! Thanks for the link too. We ar having a fortune teller for our teens night party and that will be perfect and something my kids can make. I was planning tempt the fate for our adult party and I've decided to have some drink concoction for the bad fate .


----------



## seelie8504

this is such a great idea - i am doing this at my party. i sat down with my friend who is helping me host the party and we came up with some ideas for fates. here are some of them:

bad fates:
-you must go in the bathroom, turn out the lights, and say bloody mary 3 times in front of the mirror
-take a mystery shot (that we will make)
-you must talk backwards for 5 minutes
-you cannot talk for 5 minutes


we came up with a lot more, but most of them involve inside jokes with our friends that would not really be relevant to anyone else. anyway, thanks for the idea op!


----------



## llondra

We did a Wheel of Torture several years ago with basically the same concept. Some of the things we did for that included:

Scoop for Poop (fill a NEW litter box with Grape-Nuts and roll in some Baby Ruth's, then hand 'em a NEW pooper scooper)
Sing with Brittney

... and a bunch of others that I can never remember 

Anyway, I like the Tempt Your Fate idea and I was wondering what to do with all of those orange and black balloons I bought!

Here are the tricks I have so far:

•	Dance the Monster Mash like Frankenstein would – “Ungh, that’s good!”
•	QUACK! You’re a duck, so act like one – with feeling, baby!
•	Practice the art of being a vampire – and stalk your victim dramatically!
•	Sing along with Madonna because she’s always in Vogue!
•	I love you and you love me, won’t you sing… like Barney?
I love you 
You love me 
We’re a happy family 
With a great big hug and 
A kiss from me to you 
Won’t you say you love me too?
•	Dance. RIVERDANCE!
•	Nevermore will you linger in obscurity – show off your poetry recital skills:
Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
`'Tis some visitor,' I muttered, `tapping at my chamber door -
Only this, and nothing more.'
•	Make the very best fish face you can. The very best.
•	Don’t be caught without the soul for getting down. Get down – ‘cause this is Thriller!
•	Ehhhhhhhhhhhh! MACARENA!

For the dancing and singing, we're putting together a CD that we can pop into a portable CD player. And of course, we're learning the Thriller dance so that we can show them how it's done.


----------



## zombiefrac

llondra,
great trick ideas!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

So I thought I would revive this thread......I really want to do this game this year and The husband and I are going to be the Queen and King of Hearts from Alice in Wonderland. Im trying to figure out a way to work our costumes into the game for instance if its a bad "fate" It can say "Off with your head" or something. Any ideas???


----------



## vkrivak

I love the Tempt your fate game ideas. I'd like to use it at my next halloween party. Would anyone help me with some of the bad fates? I'm afraid I'm not very creative. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Vicki in PA


----------



## Rikki

Vicki, I had started a thread last year for everyone to post their bad fates in. Here ya go: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/74140-tempt-your-fate-game-bad-fates.html


----------



## kprimm

Great ideas by all and great game graphics as well. Always looking for new fun stuff for the halloween party. That looks like it would be a very fun game to incorporate into the events.


----------



## steelerfantam

*Dr. Demise's Bag of Surprises*

I LOVE the tempt your fate idea and will be using it at our party this year. Here's a bad fate idea we're gonna use. We have a mad scientist's lab set up. I've decided our scientist's name is Dr. Demise. We'll have test tube shots set up, one side is Red Blood (Alabama Slammer burst shots) and the other is Embalming Fluid (Kamakazee burst shots). Another bad fate will be to have a drink made for them by reaching into Dr. Demise's bag of Surprises and pull out a bottle...of which we have several mini bar sized bottles inside, no repeats. They reach in, pull out whatever they grab, and then they have to drink whatever drink I have planned for that ingredient (could be a Drunken Grandma, could be an FU, could be a Fuzzy Pissbomb, etc.)....double jeopardy? Yeah maybe, but double the fun. MooHooHAHAHAH!


----------



## misplacedamerican

We've done punishments like making people wear granny bra and pants outside their clothes that we got from a charity shop, we made people eat things like a single serving of Marmite (Brits will get this) and one year we found imitation Breast Milk. It was really just fortified milk but people had a real hard time with that one! And we took away one persons name. For the rest of the party he had to be called Scunthorp and could only answer to that name. If he was caught using his real name he had to drink, if any party goer was caught referring to him by his real name - they had to drink. Scunthorp was also beer wench for the rest of the night. Now - three years later we still occassionally call him that.

This isn't really a Fate thing but I have just decided that I am getting a copy of Rocky Horror Picture Show and at midnight I'm making everyone do The Time Warp!!!! Some might consider this bad but I think it's great!!


----------



## fallendarkangel

Will definently be using this game! Thanks


----------



## rokzmom

We found this game last year and played it at our party with great success! We incorporated the "hell's bells" chimes into our playlist several times throughout the night. Whenever the bells chimed, our guests were invited to tempt their fate. The fates were numbered slips of paper inside a skull. My husband got all creative with writing out elaborate descriptions for each fate (good or bad), and would read the description when presented with the number slip. 
We used a variety of suggestions from this site for the fates, and came up with a few of our own:

I found little plastic potties at Wal-Mart that held some type of slime. I threw out the slime and thoroughly washed the potties and then we created some really disgusting mixtures to be drunk as shots. One was a B-52 type of shot, but with instant oatmeal mixed in. It looked like vomit. The other was a bit more chocolatey in color and looked like diarrhea. Both got lots of great reactions (including relief when the recipients realized that they didn't taste as awful as they looked!). 
I also purchased Beanboozled Jelly Beans from Jelly Belly. These are jelly beans that come in some horrible flavors (like skunk spray, baby wipes, vomit, canned dog food, booger, etc.). The trick is that there are two possible flavors for each color. One flavor is a normal, yummy jelly bean flavor, the other is a gross one. Several of the fates required rolling a die and selecting and eating the number of beans indicated on the die. 

We're doing this game again this year, but have incorporated it into a scavenger hunt format. I've come up with about 20 puzzle clues. Each clue will lead to a fate. The key is that the person who finds the fate gets to choose to either take the fate (and possibly get a reward such as a lottery ticket or movie or other prize), OR they can choose to serve the fate to someone else in attendance. We're really excited to try this new format! Two fun activities rolled into one. The group coming to our party is adventurous and none would ever turn down a fate which is why we're comfortable with this type of format.


----------



## EdgarPoe

It's a blast...I did a version of it last year. It is a lot of work handing out the dares and prizes though. (I did mine with balloons and made them "vampire hearts" that had to be pierced...heehee)

May I also suggest as dares:
* bite of a poison apple (onion seasoned with cinnamon...they don't know what's coming)
*Reciting Edgar Allen Poe poetry by candlelight for the entire party
*Being mummified (the classic toilet paper of course!)
*Numerous charades to act out such as being attacked by rats, dying by poison etc...


----------



## BadTableManor

I used this thread as inspiration for our Tempt Your Fate game we did for our party this past weekend (Oct. 17). Here's what we did:
I had a giant fake book from Hallmark that is supposed to hold Halloween candy, to put all the "fates" in. I printed out 2 different fates, about a dozen of each. One said, "You have tempted Fate, and Fate shall be lenient. Go to the vault to receive your prize". The others said, "You have tempted Fate, and for this you must be sacrificed! See your Dark Lord to find your ultimate demise". Pretty much what the original game posted here said. Each fate was folded up and sealed with sealing wax. That seemed to impress. 
If Fate was lenient, they'd go pick a prize, that was it. If Fate was NOT lenient, they had to spin the Wheel of Torture - a smallish piece of cardboard with a dial they'd flick, and on the cardboard were the Fates. One was: Gene Simmons - pretend to be Gene Simmons playing a bass solo - with tongue! Another was 50/50: pairs of identical-looking jelly beans, but one may be juicy pear, the other BOOGER; and so on. 
I wanna say THANKS for posting this thread. It really made for a fun game!


----------



## Grimm Halloween

Awesome idea... we are doing this for our party this year...


----------



## BevAnn

I too have decided to do this game at my adult party! Now going to search for more threads for more good and bad ideas!! 

I need a nasty drink, recipe too...


----------



## rokzmom

BevAnn--look up the recipe for a "brain hemorrhage" shot. They don't taste bad, but they look really disgusting!


----------



## BevAnn

thanks rokzmom - I'll do that right now!!


----------



## Blix666

i friggin' love the idea of this game...i'm DEFINITELY doing it this year @ my party...


----------



## LyssaMonkey

I just want to say this is one of the best ideas I've heard for a party game ever! You guys are so creative!



Ryadread said:


> Awe, I'm definitely honored that you took such a great liking to mine & the hubby's "Tempt Your Fate" game. We get so many fabulous ideas from this forum, it makes me all warm and fuzzy inside to know we have helped someone else with their party!
> 
> We created the Tempt Your Fate game for our very first ever Adult Halloween party 5 years ago and it has been played at every one of our Halloween parties since. (We used a terrible alcoholic drink called "Gangrene" as the "ill-fated" consequence. It was aweful...but effective!) A fish bowl, some slips of paper with good/bad fate on each, some prizes, and a huge over dramatic display = Great Adult Fun! lol
> 
> I love your idea of the balloons! We were debating on doing a Psychotic Circus theme this year and had wondered if balloons with the fate slips inside would be a good fit for the theme. We try to incorporate the game into our theme some way every year. We also got an idea from another poster on this sight to have a tent far away from the main party with Tarot Cards hanging on the inside. How cool would it be to have your guests pop a ballon to receive a Tarot Card and have them wonder out to the tent to find their duplicate Tarot Card hanging in the tent? We could put "Fate" on the back of the duplicate hanging Tarot Cards for the guests to discover and make up our own "readings" for them while we are at it!


----------



## Stochey

Just curious about the Gangrene drink... 

Do you have it all pre mixed and labeled 'Gangrene' and then just pour someone a shot when they get a bad fate? 

I would think that would be easier than making each individual shot. How does everyone do this?


----------



## rosella_au

I'm in agreeance with everyone else- this is a great game idea! Love that the party can go on while this is happening if some don't participate.

I've got all my BAD fates sorted, but am having trouble coming up with GOOD fates that don't involve prizes are funds are limited this year and I'll be giving away 8 prizes for this plus costume prizes. 

So far I've got that they can steal a prize from another, they can skip a bad fate, pass the bad fate to another, or choose who has the next turn. I need about 6-8 more good ideas.

Stochey -I'm making the shots for our bad fates as the card gets pulled. Our cards say to go to either the Big Bad Wolf (my finace) or dead Riding Hood (me) so we're not stuck making all the shots. But I'm hoping to delegate this task out too


----------



## snowbaby

We are playing this game this year too..I think it's going to be really fun. Our plan is to put the fates in orange and black balloons which will be tacked to a "foam" wall. I'm going to take a plastic knife and attach the end of a pushpin to it so people will be able to pop their balloons with flair. Here is the poster I designed for it.


----------



## krissibex

snowbaby said:


> We are playing this game this year too..I think it's going to be really fun. Our plan is to put the fates in orange and black balloons which will be tacked to a "foam" wall. I'm going to take a plastic knife and attach the end of a pushpin to it so people will be able to pop their balloons with flair. Here is the poster I designed for it.


Oh i love it!! Love the poster, love the idea of putting a tack on the end of a plastic knife! Happy Tempting Fate!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

snowbaby said:


> We are playing this game this year too..I think it's going to be really fun. Our plan is to put the fates in orange and black balloons which will be tacked to a "foam" wall. I'm going to take a plastic knife and attach the end of a pushpin to it so people will be able to pop their balloons with flair. Here is the poster I designed for it.


Great job!


----------



## kjbittick

We are doing this for my son's party. He's a high school senior and this will be his last Halloween party at home (sad face!). Some ideas for our bad fates are to sit on the floor with a flashlight and pretend to be a JOL, get wrapped in toilet paper like a mummy, have to talk in a Dracula voice for a certain amount of time, sing a Halloween theme song (Addam's Family, Casper, Munster's, etc), and tell a ghost story. Obviously no alcohol for these guys, but then again, I've never been a fan of drunken Halloween parties.


----------



## Autopsy

I think I'm going to do this at my party as well. i wanted to have games and such, but my brother was like "ahh I don't think games will do too well.. I just want ppl to chill and hang out and have fun" 

Well to me? At least SOME sort of game is needed at all parties.

What I've done is combined my original idea with this one. 

It's Tempt your Fate... dart style! I'm going to fill up a cork board with balloons. Black, Orange and Green. Green will be free pass, Black will be "Bad" and Orange will be "Good"

Orange and Black will be the most balloons. Green... maybe 2 on the board at any given time, surrounded by all black. The notes will be inside of them.

You throw a dart till you pop! Then you have to do it. If you CHICKEN OUT of the dare, you'll have to wear Grandma's Bra that says Chicken or Wuss on it for the rest of the night / 1 hour.

All participants will get to draw from a bowl to get a game playing prize. So everyone wins in the end. EXCEPT THE CHICKENS!

*EDIT* OOOH Brain Fart! Had a great idea! Since I've decided to do a huge spider and partial web nest... I've decided that one of the dares, is to get wrapped in the TP as well, BUT! Will be topped off with webs and call it the Spider Victim ... or something like that.


----------



## yummum29

Rosella: what if some of the good fates are that they get to pick best costumes? I did that last year with our game and they loved it. I had best male, best female, best couple, funniest and sexiest. So that was five good fates. I had a "veto" fate for a good fate. They could veto a bad fate, veto a costume prize decision, etc. I also had one bad fate of being a slave for 30 minutes to a good fate winner. She loved that it turned out to be her husband and he had to get her drinks, and food, etc for a half hour. I don't know where you live, but the one good fate that everyone had wished they had won was : my husband offered to shovel their driveway for the first snow fall. It was the next day,lol! Another prize we gave away was one package of christmas baking delivered to their door ( I was doing a ton anyways)

I am making up some brain hemmorhage jello shots (on this forum somewhere) to have for the bad shots. That way they don't have to be made by either of us and we just have to grab it.


----------



## steelerfantam

*2nd Year of Tempt Your Fate*

I was just checking back on this thread for new fate ideas...as this is our second year using this game for our party. Last year it was a major hit! We got a fish bowl and put the fates in, and any time anyone wanted to tempt their fate, they could pull one from the bowl. One of the favored "bad fates" was to drink either a blood shot (Alabama Slammer shots with a "Red Blood" label on the bottle) or embalming fluid (Kamikazee shots with an "Embalming Fluid" label on the bottle). We also had "Dr. Demise's Bag of Surprises" in which we had a bunch of those little bottles of alcohol. If they had to reach in the bag, they pulled out a bottle, and I made them a drink of my choice out of whatever ingredient they pulled. It was great fun, lots of laughs, and everyone asked me to do it again this year. However, non stop fates made my night go way too fast with constant fating, as I was Dr. Demise. Well this year, it's a little different. As people come in the door, they will be given a little plastic skull with their name on it. If they want a chance to tempt their fate, they will put the skull in the designated bag. Then I will draw a name every 15 minutes or half our...or some randomly selected time...and whoever's name is drawn can THEN pick a fate out of the "Tempt Your Fate" bowl. And since this year my house theme is a vampire's castle (I will be a classic vampire, and Val my victim just starting to turn...her fangs are shorter, she is less pale, etc. I built a life-sized coffin which sits on the food table that I made by putting boards on my pool table and covered with a black plastic "table cloth". We covered the flourescent lights with red cellophane to make the room look like it's bathed in blood. Etc.) the fates need to be geared toward vampires and blood. At a big festival this year we got some shooters and a rack for them, so half of them will be filled with a apple flavored schnapps, and it will be my blood for the victim to drink. The other half is filled with cherry schnapps, which will serve as the vampire antidote (a la Daybreakers). My blood = bad fate. Antidote = good fate. That way everyone gets to drink. Does anyone have any suggestions for vampire/blood related fates, both good or bad? Let me know.


----------



## rosella_au

Thanks for the advice Yummum 

The area in our house where the game will be located is going to be kinda spider-ish, so I've attatched the fates to a big web that I had buy rolling them up and holding together with a small plastic spider ring- some stuck onto the web, some hanging down. I've made up an instruction sheet (thanks to Frankies Girl for wording!) based on the spider theme. Not as accomplished graphics as others... but good enough for my friends!  Pics to come once its hanging.


----------



## Clabbergirl

I love this game idea, and have been reading through the thread for all the great fates. Everyone here has posted about how much fun this is and what a successful party game, so I'd like to try this my party this weekend. 

I'm having about 20 people over in the age range of 30-45. My question is, do your guests truly do what their bad fates tell them to? I have a hard time imaging some of my guests actually 'acting like Gene Simmons' or doing the Monster Mash. Were any of you skeptical before you tried this game - and did your guests surprise you with their willingness? Really curious about this.

Thanks.


----------



## krissibex

Clabbergirl said:


> I love this game idea, and have been reading through the thread for all the great fates. Everyone here has posted about how much fun this is and what a successful party game, so I'd like to try this my party this weekend.
> 
> I'm having about 20 people over in the age range of 30-45. My question is, do your guests truly do what their bad fates tell them to? I have a hard time imaging some of my guests actually 'acting like Gene Simmons' or doing the Monster Mash. Were any of you skeptical before you tried this game - and did your guests surprise you with their willingness? Really curious about this.
> 
> Thanks.


Mine all do and on some of the more "out there" or challenging fates i put an out on the fate card saying if they dont do it, they have to take a Jack-O-Lantern short (jack daniels) which no one wants to do OR that they find someone who can perform the fate. So there were maybe 4 times that the person really didnt want to do that fate and they found someone who gladly did or they took the Jack shot which was so funny. 

Just know your guests, think about things that you know they would be ok doing. I have a flash fate where they have to flash a bit of skin and it says on there that they can just go flash some leg to the crowd if they want or something cause i know all of my guests would be ok doing that but the more full blown people will rush out and flash some serious booty LOL so its just funny. 

If you dont think they'd do it, dont put it in or put it in with an "out" like they have to do a shot or they have to go annouce to everyone they chickened out of fate a punishment or something. 

Also, be willing to do the fates yourself. People loved making me draw my own and made more people want to draw.


----------



## tgoodman

Clabbergirl said:


> My question is, do your guests truly do what their bad fates tell them to? I have a hard time imaging some of my guests actually 'acting like Gene Simmons' or doing the Monster Mash. Were any of you skeptical before you tried this game - and did your guests surprise you with their willingness?


I was VERY skeptical and a nervous wreck about playing this game for the first time last year; but, it was a HUGE hit and I was shocked at how willing people were to do their tasks. You will probably be pleasantly surprised. You have to know your crowd... a lot of people use "shots" as bad fates, but, while we drink at my party, there's a lot of cops and professional people who will need to drive home, or be sober for their kids, so, the drinking fates we don't do.

It's amazing what a simple and at first glance, boring, fate will do to liven up your party. Like, "It's a howling good time! Go to a window and howl at the moon!" Each person will do something unique and different with that fate and what they came up with is sometimes clearly outside of what you ever anticipated at all!

The trick is to keep the fates fun, a LITTLE embarrassing, but not too much, and then, watch the aftermath! LOL! People put on the spot will not want to seem "boring" and most will go overboard to accommodate the task.


----------



## Lea32R

tgoodman said:


> I was VERY skeptical and a nervous wreck about playing this game for the first time last year; but, it was a HUGE hit and I was shocked at how willing people were to do their tasks. You will probably be pleasantly surprised. You have to know your crowd... a lot of people use "shots" as bad fates, but, while we drink at my party, there's a lot of cops and professional people who will need to drive home, or be sober for their kids, so, the drinking fates we don't do.
> 
> It's amazing what a simple and at first glance, boring, fate will do to liven up your party. Like, "It's a howling good time! Go to a window and howl at the moon!" Each person will do something unique and different with that fate and what they came up with is sometimes clearly outside of what you ever anticipated at all!
> 
> The trick is to keep the fates fun, a LITTLE embarrassing, but not too much, and then, watch the aftermath! LOL! People put on the spot will not want to seem "boring" and most will go overboard to accommodate the task.


I agree with what you've said...I do think you have to tailor your fates to your guests. I've seen some versions where people have to talk about sex positions and stuff...and I just don't want that at my party. I have a few semi-embarrassing ones, like 'Tell the group the colour of your underwear' but they're not too intrusive. I've also got some fates which say "Remove an item of clothing" but I know my friends and we're more likely to end up with a pile of left socks than have any serious stripping...but I think it will make people laugh.

My party is tomorrow, and I've had to rethink the format of my game completely as (can you believe it) I couldn't find a dice anywhere! I was going to have people roll a dice for one of six bad forfeits, but now I'm doing scrolls. I've got an ornate bowl which I've filled with scrolls - a mix of good and bad fates.

I've also got two get-out clauses - because one of my fates is to eat an edible bug, and I have a feeling people won't be too keen on that! So they can get out of the fate by 'appeasing karma' in one of two ways:

1) They can choose to take a shot instead
2) They can persuade someone to perform the forfeit for them.

I think the second one will really give us some laughs as people try and persuade their best friend, or partner, to do their bad fate for them.


----------



## Lea32R

krissibex said:


> Mine all do and on some of the more "out there" or challenging fates i put an out on the fate card saying if they dont do it, they have to take a Jack-O-Lantern short (jack daniels) which no one wants to do OR that they find someone who can perform the fate. So there were maybe 4 times that the person really didnt want to do that fate and they found someone who gladly did or they took the Jack shot which was so funny.
> 
> Just know your guests, think about things that you know they would be ok doing. I have a flash fate where they have to flash a bit of skin and it says on there that they can just go flash some leg to the crowd if they want or something cause i know all of my guests would be ok doing that but the more full blown people will rush out and flash some serious booty LOL so its just funny.
> 
> If you dont think they'd do it, dont put it in or put it in with an "out" like they have to do a shot or they have to go annouce to everyone they chickened out of fate a punishment or something.
> 
> Also, be willing to do the fates yourself. People loved making me draw my own and made more people want to draw.


We have the same 'outs' for our fates...great minds think alike


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I did a circus twist on tempt your fate. I had a bunch of games set up like a booth set up. I had balloons attached to a foam board. In the balloons were cruel and good fates. They took a sharp dart and randomly popped one. If they got a good fate, they got a prize bag. If they got a cruel one, then there were embarrassing tasks or things they had to do. People looooved it! Once everyone had gone once i let people do a 2nd balloon if they wanted. They were fighting over who got to pop the last ones! haha Thank you guys for such great inspiration.


----------



## Clabbergirl

*Great feedback*

Thank you for the support in this. I loved the 'out' idea for bad fates. Some of my guests will be all for anything theatrical or crazy, but some of them would rather die than speak in front of a crowd, even a crowd of their friends. But as some say, they may just surprise me. I don't have the time to do fancy cards or set up a balloon board, but I like the idea of them being in a bowl. Going to read more of this thread and see if I have it down right.

Thanks!


----------



## Hazbabu

This went over somewhat well last year but this year people went crazy for it. I put lottery tickets in the balloons for the good fates, made less work for me as I didn't have to get people gifts. I did 20 balloons (we had 30 guests) and I probably could have had double that many. 

I forgot to put a pin by the balloons and someone grabbed a dull steak knife. That was a little crazy to watch. 

People could either do a drinking fate or some other silly fate since we have some non drinkers.


----------



## vbpony1

Thanks for all of the great suggestions. I set up this game for the first time at my party and it was a huge success. I had 2 sets of guests who didn't know each other and this really worked well with everyone.


----------



## MTDave

Has anyone looked into use an app for a tablet to do the Tempt your Fate instead of cards? I'd love to hear suggestions/recommendations for any apps you have used and liked.


----------

